
India bans 118 more mobile apps including PUBG - kamaal
https://www.hindustantimes.com/india-news/govt-bans-118-more-mobile-apps-including-pubg/story-BJqtksETjNxMLJbBLrodPP.html
======
ffpip
Goddammit. Not again.

Just citing national security for everything. Instead of introducing something
similar to GDPR here in India, they take a selective approach to get
newsworthy headlines.

Facebook and Google still roam free here. There are 0 privacy laws.

~~~
thewhitetulip
Do you really expect a party whose existence is based on spreading fake news,
propaganda and Nehru blaming will do anything remotely close to GDPR?

~~~
ffpip
I don't expect them to do it. I just wish they would.

To be fair, the opposition is not exactly better. They are just lazy.

~~~
thewhitetulip
You do realise that Opposition is blamed for everything right?

Your reaction is everything BJP has worked hard for.

Even id you don't vote for BJP, they want you to think that opposition is
useless so you don't vote for them

The entire Modi Media keeps discrediting the opposition. Obviously you're
going to think they are useless

